# anyone talk to their doctor about how hypnosis helps?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

has anyone talked with their doctor specifically how relaxation and hypnosis work specifically? this article actaully uses relaxation to differentiate ibs-d and ibs-c and makes the difference clear (to me at least). It seems like those with d have trouble relaxing as they measure it and that's why relaxation helps?  Home > List of Issues > Table of Contents > Abstract Abstract --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Neurogastroenterology and MotilityVolume 14 Issue 3 Page 241 - June 2002 Compliance, tone and sensitivity of the rectum in different subtypes of irritable bowel syndrome J. Steens, P. J. Van Der Schaar, C. Penning, J. Brussee & A. A. M. Masclee Abstract Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) consists of various subtypes. It is not known whether these subtypes share a common pathophysiology. Evaluation of motor and sensory function of the rectum using a barostat may help to explore a common pathophysiological background or differences in pathophysiology in subtypes of IBS. We have evaluated compliance, tone and sensitivity of the rectum, in both fasting state and postprandially, using a computerized barostat in 15 patients with diarrhoea-predominant IBS (IBS-D), 14 patients with constipation-predominant IBS (IBS-C) and compared the results with those obtained in 12 healthy controls. Rectal compliance as calculated over the steep part of the pressure-volume curve (17-23mmHg) was decreased in both IBS groups (IBS-D 8.0ï¿½1.4mLmmHg1; IBS-C 5.6ï¿½1.1mLmmHg1) compared with controls (24.7ï¿½ 3.5mLmmHg1). The perception of urge was increased only in IBS-D patients, whereas pain perception was significantly increased in both IBS groups. Spontaneous adaptive relaxation was decreased in IBS-D patients. Postprandially, rectal volume decreased significantly in the controls and in IBS-D patients, but not in IBS-C patients. In conclusion, both rectal motor and sensory characteristics are different between IBS-D and IBS-C patients. Therefore, testing of rectal visceroperception, adaptive relaxation and the rectal response to a meal may help distinguish groups of patients with different subtypes of irritable bowel syndrome. -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- QuickSearch in: PubMed (MEDLINE)Synergyfor Authors: J. Steens P. J. Van Der Schaar C. Penning J. Brussee A. A. M. Masclee Keywords irritable bowel syndrome motility pathophysiology subtypes visceroperception -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Received: 18 April 2001 Accepted for publication: 14 March 2002 Affiliations Department of Gastroenterology-Hepatology, Leiden University Medical Center, Leiden, The Netherlands Correspondence to Address for correspondence Dr A.A.M. Masclee, Department of Gastroenterology- Hepatology, Leiden University Medical Center, Building 1,C4-P, P.O. Box 9600, 2300 RC Leiden, The Netherlands. Tel.:+31 71 526 1846; fax:+31 71 524 8115; e-mail: a.a.m.masclee###lumc.nl To cite this article:Steens, J., Van Der Schaar, P. J., Penning, C., Brussee, J. & Masclee, A. A. M.Compliance, tone and sensitivity of the rectum in different subtypes of irritable bowel syndrome.Neurogastroenterology and Motility 14 (3), 241-247.Available from: http://dx.doi.org/10.1046/ j.1365-2982.2002.00332.x --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Online journals from www.blackwellpublishing.com. We welcome your Feedback. See our Privacy Statement.Technology Partner - Atypon Systems, Inc. tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I have.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Tom:Yep!!! I've talked to several doctors - a GP, therapist and gastro, and they've all been very excited about hypno, particularly about the fact that Mike has IBS-targetted tapes. I've actually referred some to his website (and this one).JeanG


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

the question i have though is how do doctors think it helps? I know in general it helps with relaxation and pain and i can see where this helps slow things down for IBS-D. but what i'd like to know is how it helps with ibs-c. I can see how massage and biofeedback help here but i don't seem to be able to understand how it helps with C consciously or unconsciously.tom


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I will be seeing my Dr. this Saturday and next week. I am bringing my tapes with me and I am going to talk to him about the hypnotherapy. He is the same Dr. who has recommended biofeedback for me in the past. I am curious as to what he will say about the hypnotherapy.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, My Doc readily admits I know more about this than he does.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

yeah, BQ, that's part of the problem. psychologists have pretty much always known about hypnosis and other treatments but the doctors don't like us and it's only been recently that we have become accepted. by the way, my doctor thought biofeedback was worthwhile looking into for constipation but wasn't impressed with hypnosis except for ibs-d and he's pretty accepting of alternative treatments.tom


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

My Dr. is a gastroenterologist and a psychiatrist. He knows the research and is a strong supporter of hypnotherapy for IBS. He has seen my improvement and is impressed. He is involved in the UNC studies for IBS and hypnotherapy.Tom, you don't have to understand HOW it works. You don't have to understand WHY it works. You just have to understand that it has worked for others, and open your mind to the possibilities that it may work for you. I'm not sure anyone knows for sure how hypnotherapy works. I have only a vague understanding of it, yet it has helped me. I don't understand how an airplane can fly, but it does, and I trust it enough to travel on one.AZ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

AZMom, I'm cursed by needing to understand how something works. This is true even when I take medication. I understand how it works for general anxiety, depression, relaxation, etc. I also understand how it helps IBS-D and has helped many of you. I think understanding how it could help IBS-C would help. tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, you know I talk to doctors all the time about this and one of my last talks with a very prominent HT IBS specialist was on a lot of the CNS and the higher brain centers. C is a symptom of the problem.I believe and this is just my personal expeience with it for C is one that it has made my gut brain and my brain better communicate, how it did this exactly I am not sure, but believe it has something to do with how digestion works autonomically and some how the HT went deep enough to make changes.This as well as making my gut more relaxed, the muscles more relaxed and that may sound anti c, but it wasn't for me at any rate, it helped alot witth incomplete evacuation for me also.You know I am constantly reading research both IBS and HT and am looking to see how this all works with everything, I am majorally impressed of course with the HT and all the effects I have read it can influence, substance p, the nervous system, both ens and cns, nausea, vomitting, the fight or flight, hormones ect ect..However as AZ said it just seems to work for most people and they don't know everything yet of course.I do know people looking into it all though.







They are very impressed.Like I said though I believe it gives you a better connection from your brain to your gut and back, and that you can also influence the colon via the brain, through imagery for one, but I believe there are other chemical reasons, like better serotonin regulation perhaps.Of course C may still be harder to treat for some.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I see no problem with wanting to know how or why something works for some people but not for the next. The mechanism by which a particular therapy works is very important in understanding how it achieves or does not achieve the desired outcome. In fact, I commend anyone who delves into the innerworkings of any type of therapy. It suggests they are experienced, educated and progressive.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think you are basically right, eric. it might be that I just need to use a different image.tom


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Tom,I'm curious, are you attempting to do self-hypnosis for IBS? I wonder because you said "It might be I just need to use a different image."AZ


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Tom--I don't have the answer to your question, but I was helped by the tapes and I'm IBS-C. What seemed to work for me was learning to know what it's like to feel relaxed and confident in your body healing itself. I think this translated into less intestinal tension.Also, you might want to read (or re-read if you've read it already) a book by Dr. John Sarno called Healing the Body, Healing the Mind (or something like that). He talks about IBS briefly in this book as a form of his tension mytosis theory that past emotions reveal themselves as physical symptoms, usually in the form of functional disorders that have no organic cause. He would probably assert that IBS-C is a form of muscle tension and the altered bowel habits are due to unresolved emotions, etc. I hate Freud, but I have to admit, I like this theory. It seems to explain why there is no "cure" for this disorder, and why most relief is gained in therapy-settings.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

To answer your original question. Yes, but frankly I don't think he wanted to hear it. He just said "Yeah, good! Come back in 6 weeks." Oh Well.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

My doctor was quite encouraged and very interested and thrilled that I was doing the tapes. He is up on biofeedback and hypnotherapy and was impressed with the duration of the tapes and the method that is being used.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

yes, I have tried hypnosis and the tapes. the things you mention appear to be true of hypnosis in general. I was looking for something more specific for c as research indicates there are specific benefits for d.tom


----------

